# Phantom Fighters



## surgicalcric (Dec 23, 2010)

Here is a great lil vid of the men of Special Forces from years past.


----------



## Ravage (Jan 16, 2011)

Is that Larry Thorne in that video?


----------



## Centermass (Jan 16, 2011)

At 4:44, it appears that the Captain in the vid has 3 BSS on his wings.

Nothing like the ol death slats (White Rockets)


----------



## DA SWO (Jan 16, 2011)

Centermass said:


> At 4:44, it appears that the Captain in the vid has 3 BSS on his wings.
> 
> Nothing like the ol death slats (White Rockets)



Yup, old WW II guy probably.


----------



## QC (Jan 17, 2011)

Nice vid.


----------



## surgicalcric (Jan 17, 2011)

Ravage said:


> Is that Larry Thorne in that video?



Yes; he is in the video...


----------



## Teddy13BU6 (Apr 17, 2011)

Very nice Surgical!


----------



## surgicalcric (Apr 17, 2011)

Teddy13BU6 said:


> Very nice Surgical!



Go do pushups....


----------



## x SF med (Apr 18, 2011)

Hmmmm...   Do I want to have my aid bag or my range bag handy?:-"

Range bag!  Black Hills 165 gr Greentip Nosler B for the Mod 70....   AP/Tracer mix for the FN...:cool:

Where's my friggin popcorn.

Hey Teddy...  here's a clue for you...


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Apr 25, 2011)

Nice view of "Mad" King Ludwigs old house @ 16:42;).


----------

